# Found a grape juice distributor



## richmke (Jun 24, 2014)

I found a local fruit wholesaler that gets wine grapes in September. I stopped by, and the guy said they get juice and grapes. He said I could order any juice from DeltaPacking. They carry:

Lodi Gold
Amador Gold
Napa Gold
Sonoma Gold
Paso Robles Gold

This will be my first venture from kits (other than trying dragon blood that came out ok). We like WE Old Lodi Vine Zinfandel, so I thought I would order one 6 gallon bucket of that from Lodi Gold.

How do the various label's compare? Any suggestions on another grape to try?

Other red kits I've made are Amarone, Barolo, Petite Verdot, and they are coming along nicely. I also just started a RJS Super Tuscan, and have no idea about that.

I'll try juice this year, and if all goes well, I might try grapes next year.

Any good primers on making wine from Juice?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 24, 2014)

Making wine from juice buckets is almost the same as from kits with two exceptions: 1) you don't need to reconstitute the juice and 2) you need to provide the yeast and other chems. One thing many folks are doing is buying a juice bucket, but 'enhancing' it with a lug of grapes. The grape volume is very manageable, and you can crush and destem by hand. From there, it's also a lot like a kit. Put the crushed grapes in a paint strainer bag and stir a couple times a day. When you're doe with primary, simply remove the bag with sanitized hands and squeeze the juice out of them. 

You'll want to be sure you have a pH meter and can measure pH and TA. Buckets usually come pre-balanced, but it's always good to check for yourself.

I don't know about the Lodi Gold, but I did a Petit Syrah from Amador Gold grapes last fall. The numbers were very good. I just put that wine into my Vadai barrel and it is really, really good already. I'm pleased. I'm sure the Lodi is similar. I plan to do a Lodi Old Vine Zin this fall with the Lodi Gold grapes.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 24, 2014)

Great! Can you tell me the distributor (since I am local to the same area)?

I found the Delta Packing website., but I am a little confused about their products and labeling. As you point out, the buckets are labelled as "Amador Gold" or "Sonoma Gold," or what have you. But under "more information," they point out the many different varieties grown in each of these areas. 

Can you specify the varietal of the grapes?


----------



## cintipam (Jun 25, 2014)

http://whatsbrewingatmaltose.com/hours-location/

Paul, I googled around and found this place in Monroe CT. They seem to have a vast variety of juice and even grapes available. Might be where OP found his juice.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cintipam (Jun 25, 2014)

OOOps! Thought you were in CT, not WI. 

Sorry.

Pam in cinti


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 25, 2014)

cintipam said:


> http://whatsbrewingatmaltose.com/hours-location/
> 
> Paul, I googled around and found this place in Monroe CT. They seem to have a vast variety of juice and even grapes available. Might be where OP found his juice.
> 
> Pam in cinti





cintipam said:


> OOOps! Thought you were in CT, not WI.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Pam in cinti



Well, Pam, thank you very much anyway for your efforts. That was very kind of you!


----------



## tmmii (Jun 25, 2014)

The Lodi gold buckets I got a few years ago were a good 1/2 gallon less than the Luva Bella buckets I got this spring. It was already loaded with yeast though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## richmke (Jun 25, 2014)

Paul: Tropic Banana, downtown Milwaukee on Vanburen St. He said to call Mid August to order the specific wine, and they come in September. He said something like: Last year he got 1 truckload of grapes, and 2.5 truckloads of 6 gal buckets.

> Can you specify the varietal of the grapes? 

Yes. I view "Lodi Gold" as the "brand" or vinyard, and they grow different types of grapes. He said that there are 40+ different types of juice that he can order. Here is a list of Lodi Gold juices that another firm had last year:
http://www.maltosecart.com/fresh-lodi-gold-california-grape-juice/


> It was already loaded with yeast though. 

???


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 25, 2014)

richmke said:


> Paul: Tropic Banana, downtown Milwaukee on Vanburen St. He said to call Mid August to order the specific wine, and they come in September. He said something like: Last year he got 1 truckload of grapes, and 2.5 truckloads of 6 gal buckets.



Thanks for the information. Wow, their building is essentially IN the Summerfest parking lot -- I won't go check it out for the next ten days!



> > Can you specify the varietal of the grapes?
> 
> Yes. I view "Lodi Gold" as the "brand" or vinyard, and they grow different types of grapes. He said that there are 40+ different types of juice that he can order.



Ahh, I see. That makes more sense. I just wasn't quite expecting each area to have such a wide, errr, variety of varietals.


----------



## richmke (Jun 26, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> One thing many folks are doing is buying a juice bucket, but 'enhancing' it with a lug of grapes.



In doing some quick research, I found people writing about not being thrilled with the juice buckets. They seem to be equivalent to a low to mid level kit. The skins make a lot of difference.

I can see how combining a lug with a bucket can get you the effect of the skins. 

How does lug + skins compare to a high-end kit? If it still falls short, I might just stay with kits. If it gets close, then I might try it for the experience. Maybe it will give me incentive to some day try all skins.

In watching videos on grape crushers, it seems like the grapes are not washed before putting them in the crusher. Seems like there is a pre-fermentation ferment that happens prior to pressing. Does washing the grapes remove the desirable yeast? Do you use k-meta on the crush to kill any bacteria prior to fermenting? I need to do research on making wine from grapes.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think a lug with a bucket will get you just as close to commercial wine as a high end kit. No, it isn't going to be some huge, chewy wine; but it won't be thin. Mind you, I've only done two like this and they are only a year old. But the body and mouthfeel on them is excellent. Considering my cost in total for each batch was under $100, I'm really happy with them. If you're thinking you might want to move into fresh grapes, this method is a great "gateway drug", IMHO.

Grapes are not typically washed before the crush. Typically, Reds are crushed, and hit with k-meta to kill any native yeasts/bacteria. Yeast is pitched ~a day later and skins and juice are left to ferment until Press. Whites are crushed and pressed pretty much at the same time, so you're fermenting just juice.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jun 27, 2014)

For Madison WI area folks I contacted RE Golden Produce (wholesaler in town) and they can get wine grapes in the fall. No clue on pricing yet, I'll post what I hear.

www.regoldenproduce.com


----------



## Buehler91 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just got a bucket of chenin blanc from wine grapes direct (a sponsor here), and if the wine Is as good as their customer service... I'll be thrilled.. Now to wait for the thaw....


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 19, 2014)

WI_Wino said:


> For Madison WI area folks I contacted RE Golden Produce (wholesaler in town) and they can get wine grapes in the fall. No clue on pricing yet, I'll post what I hear.
> 
> www.regoldenproduce.com



The wholesaler I'm talking with is still tracking down pricing on grapes. The OC side of me is starting to freak out I don't have a definite plan yet. Anyone else know of a source to get California grapes in the Madison WI area?


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 20, 2014)

Heard back from the wholesaler, looks to be a no go on fresh wine grapes.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 20, 2014)

WI_Wino said:


> Heard back from the wholesaler, looks to be a no go on fresh wine grapes.



That Sucks !
I know that we will be doing a group buy this year from several dealers in the Chicagoland area - all depending on the price and taste of the grapes.


----------

